# xls in Java umwandeln?



## DrPepper (12. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig. Wenn nicht, bitte das Posting entsprechend verschieben.

Ich habe eine Excel-Datei mit mehr oder weniger komplexen Formeln. Diese Datei soll in einem Intranet hinterlegt werden. Problem: Die zahlreich angeschlossenen Arbeitsplätze haben aus Kostengründen kein Excel.
Frage: Besteht die Möglichkeit, die xls-Datei in ein Java-Applet umzuwandeln?
Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand eine andere Lösung parat? Ich wäre euch dankbar.


Gruß,
DrPepper


----------



## Roar (12. Aug 2004)

benutze die suchfunktion !
und guck in die JLIB


----------



## DrPepper (12. Aug 2004)

Ich habe selbstverständlich die Suchfunktion benutzt. Allerdings bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden.


----------



## bygones (12. Aug 2004)

DrPepper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe selbstverständlich die Suchfunktion benutzt. Allerdings bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden.


dann hättest du finden können:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7238&highlight=excel
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7119&highlight=excel
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6105&highlight=excel
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5831&highlight=excel

wenns nicht weiterhilft - Problem genauer beschreiben


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (12. Aug 2004)

Wäre ggf. ein Excel-Viewer ausreichend?

Falls nicht wäre auch OpenOffice.org noch eine Alternative.


----------



## Guest (12. Aug 2004)

@P3AC3MAK3R

Kann man, wie es der Name eiegntlich sagt, mit einem Excel-Viewer lediglich xls-Dateien betrachten oder auch Eingaben tätigen? Wäre wichtig. Einige Parameter müssen durch den Benutzer selbst eingegeben werden.

Ich weiß, ich weiß, bisschen offtopic. Sorry.


Gruß,
DrPepper


----------



## bygones (12. Aug 2004)

wenn ich P3AC3MAK3R richtig verstanden habe fragt er ja obe in Viewer reicht *oder* es eine alternative auch sein kann...

wenns wirklich nur ums Geld geht nehmt OpenOffice - das kann mit xls arbeiten


----------

